# Paella Calculations- How to...



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

The easiest method is the 3X method. The theory being one third for the cost of the food and things, one third the cost of overhead, (rent, electricity, gas, ect) and one third for profit. You must first figure out the menu and then how much you want to serve and the cost for the amount including all things you have to buy including garnishes, special platter dishes and other things, then multiply it by 3. It takes a little work to figure all of this out.But that is how you come up with what to charge people. Of course this is only one method but overall it is the easiest.


----------

